# mobile rv...georgieboy swinger 96..27000miles



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

steve at mobile rv has one of these for sale...non-slide 30ft..he reckons 18mpg...optimistic or what? any of you guys offer any advice?i'm tempted..
link MOBILE RV..is it worth the trip to bicester from devon to have a look?
all help/advice appreciated....regards nick (slaphead) :wink: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

All I can tell you is I am looking at the same sort of things and talking to the people who use them, salseman says 18 read 12 14 with a tale wind
possible you may get the equivelent to 18 with LPG coversion, but even that is pushing it 
4 months ago when I told the RVers on here i was looking at RVs and what MPG could i expect I was told I had already asked the wrong question
the best way to look at it is it is all relative
as an example a good friend worked out a trip i am going to do and the cost doing it in my Kontiki 18- 22 MPG realistc figures
to do the same about 1500 miles in a RV it would cost about 150 to 200 pounds more over the two week trip, about 500 pounds over the average year 
Now I ask myself would I be willing to pay the extra for an upgrade from 2 star to 5 star acommodation the answer for me was a resounding YES 
Kontiki sold, now shopping for RV
hope that helps
Geo RV Novice
PS my day Car is a Range Rover V8 petrol, Im looking forword to an Economical RV :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi slaphead is this the one? >>>HERE<<<

Looks ok. price seems a little high maybe? as geo says if your concerned about MPG don't buy an RV. I think kands who has a similar RV reckons about 15mpg is typical.

Olley


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*georgieboy(slaphead)*

to be honest mpg is not an issue as i'll be fulltiming sited minimum 1 month and moving on ....not as if i'll be using it all day all week...i agree that 5 star living is the main issue....( i fancy that idea) i fancy a bit more lounging space
and an rv seems to have all the comforts...just got to sell my benimar.
thanks for the info..happy rv'ing ...slaphead :wink: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi slaphead
Agree with the above from Geo and Olley, we get about 15ish MPG from the 6.5 TD, although the fuel cost is the least of your concerns when owning an RV.
I think the price for the Georgie Boy is probably about 3 grand to rich (and I have been looking at hundreds of RV's recently :lol: :lol: :lol: ) so probably worth a look mate, but I would call first and see how flexible he is on the price.
Looks to be in good condition from the photos but the matress on the bed needs replacing I would say...... and that is just for starters.
Good luck with it and do let us know how you get on

Keith


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*georgie boy*

thanks keith....going up to look at it next friday.....my pal has his rv in there for a service ....that's how i got to know about it...will let you know...cheers slaphead :lol: :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Expect 10 mpg and count anything above it as a happy surprise :wink: :wink:

I was doing 17 MPG when towing my caravan and 21 mpg when not but my misses has me out every day shopping so can treble the mileage going to sites.

Last trip to Spain though various countries did 6800 in total but only 2800 was towing :roll: :roll: :roll: crazy but true :roll: :roll:

On this basis bought a car that does 30 mpg solo so adjust 10 mpg into the overall figure then theres not much difference with more comfort and room for my dog

Next toad will be a diesel version and 45 mpg will be hoped for :wink:


*EDITED:-    It's a TD Diesel   *​


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Get them to convert it to LPG ours does equivilent to 20-22 to the gallon on lpg . Its a 32ft Aclass no slides. Very quiet on lpg and no noticable loss of power its a V10 Ford Triton . It did 10mpg on petrol.

Do not try to fill up from your domestic Calor tank at 26p per litre people get jelous and say it cant be done

Big Frank


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*big frank*

thanks frank...but this one's deisel...i have heard of someone filling lpg from big calor bottle...he's permanantly on site..apparently he upend's ( big buggers) bottle at 45'angle heats bottom of bottle with hot water to disperse gas.......would'nt try it myself.....cheers slaphead :wink: :lol:


----------

